# Tuto sur le réseau Mac/PC



## JarJar (29 Décembre 2004)

Bonsoir,

 J'aimerai trouver un tuto pour faire un réseau (filière) sous Mac/PC sans routeur ou tout autre "ustensiles" réseaux.
 Comment partager une connexion ?
 Comment règler les adressess IP etc ... ?

 Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (30 Décembre 2004)

JarJar a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'aimerai trouver un tuto pour faire un réseau (*filière*) sous Mac/PC sans routeur ou tout autre "ustensiles" réseaux.
> Comment partager une connexion ?
> ...


 filaire?

 Sinon, précise le modèle du mac, et les connexions réseau que possède le PC (ethernet je suppose)

 Pour un tuto, lis CA (le dernier post le #6, il a résumé tout bien comment faire.. et lui c'était pour du wifi, mais ça ne change rien à la configuration des IP, partage etc) et aussi le post 21 dans ce thread (aussi un réseau sans fil avec une histoire de proxy, mais ça peu t'aider à comprendre le principe)

 En gros, il faut aller dans les propriétés de ta connexoin internet pour autoriser son partage.
 Aller dans les propriétés d'un dossier ou une partition et la partager aussi (toujours sur le PC)

 Dans le mac, il faut aller dans les préférences système, puis *Partage *et la tu coche Partage Windows et partage mac je crois (les 2 premiers que tu peux cocher si je me souviens bien).

 Et après il faut brancher ton cable ethernet aux 2 ordi. Et là il te faut créer si je ne m'abuse un réseau léger ou domestique sur le PC (Connexions réseau -> Créer un réseau léger .. c'est à gauche des icones de réseau, tu dois pouvoir cliquer dessus)
 Et là tu suis les étapes.

 Si je n'ai pas été assez clair, va voir sur macadsl.com , et encore macadsl.com ou sur le site d'apple.

 Voilà.. avec tout ça tu dois arriver à quelque chose de pas trop mal.

 Je précise en passant qu'il est important que les 2 ordi utilisent le même nom de groupe de travail (cf mon premier lien)

 Eddy


----------

